# Troy Michigan Camacho Event / Herf May 8th



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

http://www.detroitcigaroutlet.com/

MAY 8TH 6 - 9 PM

JOIN US AT THE CIGAR FACTORY OUTLET TO WELCOME CHRISTIAN EIROA OF CAMACHO CIGARS!

With a new look and a re-dedication to quality, Camacho Cigars is celebrating its 10th year of growing authentic Cuban Corojo leaf in the Jamastran Valley of Honduras. At 35-years old, Christian Eiroa of Camacho Cigars is a very busy, yet happy man. He joined his father's company of Caribe Imported Cigars in 1995 on a temporary basis, but that short- term job turned into a vocation and a calling. Twelve years later, he is now president of the company and changed its name to Camacho Cigars to reflect the popularity of its flagship brand.

JOIN US OUTSIDE UNDER THE TENT FOR A NIGHT WITH CHRISTIAN & CAMACHO CIGARS.....

* TONS OF GIVEAWAYS!!!

*OUTSTANDING BUYING DEALS....BUY 3 GET 1 FREE!

*GREAT FOOD & DRINK....SERVED BY THE HOOTERS GIRLS!!!

***THIS WILL -BE A GREAT EVENT YOU DO NOT WANT TO MISS! *PLEASE RSVP WITH THE C.F.O. EITHER IN PERSON OR BY PHONE TO RESERVE A SPOT TODAY 888-23-CIGAR****

About 5-6 guys from my office are going to stop into this event. If any local BOTL (or SOTL) would like to attend, you must RSVP soon.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

357 said:


> About 5-6 guys from my office are going to stop into this event. If any local BOTL (or SOTL) would like to attend, you must RSVP soon.


I'm hoping to make this event for one; I've been wanting to meet Christian in person and two; it's on my birthday.:ss


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

Bump...


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

357 said:


> Bump...


Adding to my calendar now. won't know until the beginning of the month if that's not2late.


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Adding to my calendar now. won't know until the beginning of the month if that's not2late.


Not sure. My co-worker found out about the event and RSVP'd for us. He said it's a free event, you just have to RSVP to hold your spot. Call them at 888-23-CIGAR to see if any spots are left.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

357 said:


> Not sure. My co-worker found out about the event and RSVP'd for us. He said it's a free event, you just have to RSVP to hold your spot. Call them at 888-23-CIGAR to see if any spots are left.


I sent Tommy an email with a link to this thread. I'm hoping he'll come over and answer your questions.


----------



## tp1smokin (Nov 8, 2007)

This is a come one come all event!! It is also a free event and will be one of our better ones if the weather holds up. It will be outside under the tents smoking and relaxing. The only reason i ask for a RSVP is so that I can have a good head count for food but yes this is a free open invite event! Any questions just holler


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

This is going to be a blast. I can't wait. If anyone is coming and hasn't posted it here, please do so.


Thanks


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

Less than a week away!!!

Come on guys, food, drinks, cigars, and Hooters girls? What more can a guy ask for?



wait....nevermind I could be sorry I asked.


Hope to see you there,
Mike


----------



## fissure30 (Apr 28, 2008)

I plan on being there with one or two not on the site...(yet!)
Just need to call and reserve.

MTMouse, are you coming? Sending you a pm about some scrap cedar.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

fissure30 said:


> I plan on being there with one or two not on the site...(yet!)
> Just need to call and reserve.
> 
> MTMouse, are you coming? Sending you a pm about some scrap cedar.


I believe Tommy said you won't have to reserve, just show up.

I hope to make the event, but won't know until that day...They say our van may be repaired on Thursday, so it's up in the air.

Let me know on the size for the cedar and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## CJupdike (Sep 7, 2005)

I really want to come but have to wait till the kid is asleep before I leave and this event ends fairly early at 9pm.


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

6 or 7 guys from my office will be coming too. This will be a fun time. See you guys there.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

hey, I'm new, gonna come with a friend of mine who's just getting into this cigar world, hoping to meet you guys there, I sent 357 my phone number...sooooo hopefully he can be a meeting point for me and you guys. I'm kind of taking that assumption without asking haha.

I'm psyched, I'm taking some time off work to get there on time/early.


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

Dan,

It was good talking to ya. I can't wait until Thursday. With Hooters girls/food, drinks, and cigars; you can't go wrong.


Any Detroit area folks need to check out this event. It's ok to show even if you didn't RSVP. They just wanted to get as good of a count as possible so they don't order too much or too little food. I hope to see you guys there.

Mike


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

It's looking like I'm going to make this event. Wife isn't giving me too much sh.. for going out on my B-day.

I should be meeting another buddy of mine(from another board).


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> It's looking like I'm going to make this event. Wife isn't giving me too much sh.. for going out on my B-day.
> 
> I should be meeting another buddy of mine(from another board).


That's awesome, the cigars are gonna be great, the food, decent.... the "talent" hopefully will be out of this world


----------



## cab28 (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm gonna try. Depends on work.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

I'll be there, hopefully we dont walk past each other again mtmouse :ss


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Sancho said:


> I'll be there, hopefully we dont walk past each other again mtmouse :ss


See you there. I may wave this time.

I plan to be there around 5:30. I won't be staying too late....7:00 to 7:30, I want to catch the Wings game.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Nice seeing everyone tonight :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

At home in pain:hn Hope u guys had a good time:tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Man, Booker- you should've heard all of the nasty things everyone was saying about you! I dont know what you did to those guys, but daaaaaaaang


----------



## cab28 (Feb 24, 2008)

Good to see familiar faces and some new ones.


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

Dan,

It was great meeting you too. I had a blast at the Camacho event. I can't wait to go to another CS herf. The Detroit crew is the best. Mark THS, Sancho, fissure30, Mtmouse, cab28, and I believe at least 1 or 2 more made it. Plus 7 or 8 guys from my work came buy and had a good time. I hope to have recruited some new gorillas.

It was a little cold, no Hooters girls, and there was only finger food, but we didn't let that ruin our fun. There were lots of laughs and good smokes. It was great meeting some new faces. If this summer is anything like this spring has been, the Detroit crew is in for some good times.

Booker, sorry you couldn't make it. This really was a blast.

Mike


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Man I been working to much this one went right by me ,Gald the gang had a good time:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Man, Booker- you should've heard all of the nasty things everyone was saying about you! I dont know what you did to those guys, but daaaaaaaang


Booker and Nasty in the same sentence Prob true but there all lie's alllll lies I tell u



357 said:


> Booker, sorry you couldn't make it. This really was a blast.


Hard to make events on the week days, chillin on the couch smoking a Punch 11:dr and white port:dr Glad u guys had a good time. Im going to try and make the event at smokers (if i can)


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

I was great seeing everyone. Thanks for the birthday smokes.:tu

I hope the smoking ban bill doesn't get through. The wife will be very upset...she won't be able to shop while I smoke.


----------



## fissure30 (Apr 28, 2008)

Great time, nice to meet everyone.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Booker and Nasty in the same sentence Prob true but there all lie's alllll lies I tell u


I don't know who Booker is, but don't know why I was told by a few people that he likes to mess with newbie's and give them flavored Swisher Sweets for trades... :mn


----------

